
Show HN: Get free, personalised personal financial advice on SMS - faisalkhalid80
http://www.moneyunionlondon.com/ai
======
lecarore
Looks promising, the exemple converstations are interesting. My guess is that
it will push you to use products where the app gets a commission. Also, i dont
understand the SMS part, cant you just offer the advice on the home page with
a chat UI ?

~~~
lecarore
Also the "Ask anything" part at the bottom is confusing. It's not interactive
but looks interactive

~~~
faisalkhalid80
Thank you for the feedback - I'll work on this.

